# Blue beetle R



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey have you guys seen the blue R from the auto show in china? 
I hope they make this car


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

gtisponge said:


> Hey have you guys seen the blue R from the auto show in china?
> I hope they make this car


 Bill and I will take two....sight unseen.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Bill and I will take two....sight unseen.


 Yeah, I think that blue will be the hot color. Already most Golf R orders are for the same color too. 

Bill


----------



## andres16V (Nov 13, 2001)

pics?


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

WOW!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

China would definitely re-badge it to read - Zhong hua ren min gong he quo pauche. 
(Peoples Republic of China Sports Car) or Zhong 'pauche' for short! Kind of sounds like 
'Porsche' , doesn't it? 

P.S. - Chinese prefer Red. It's their lucky color.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

That looks an awful lot like the Techno Blue from the New Beetle. Same color as mine was.  But it looks slick! R cars and blue paint just work well together.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


>


 OOOOhhhh!!!  
I am very anxious to see what they decide about this R. It may be the VW that will make me give up my GTI.


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

The colour is 'Rising Blue' as used on Scirocco and Golf R


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*FV-QR*

hood vents?


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes it has hood vents I think this R will be the first with one with a diesel


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll definitely be adding the bumper and some other stuff off of this onto my car. Makes it look SO much better.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

The R can scare the 911 on looks... and looks alone! 

The grill is missing a couple of FANGS.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

Stunning. Too bad it's likely to be FWD. 



gtisponge said:


> Yes it has hood vents I think this R will be the first with one with a diesel


The Touareg R50 had a V10 TDI.


----------



## ilmattius (Jun 25, 2012)

i am REALLY hoping this car makes it all the way through with everything seen: the hood vents, the widened bumpers, the exhausts... this is really the way the Beetle that Ferdinand Porsche designed would look today.. like the baby 911 he meant it to be. If VW compromises on any of these design elements... I'm gonna be super mad. Like this -->  

I'm already trying to figure out how to get my hands on the schematics in case I have to customize a Beetle to achieve this look.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

If anything, I just want to get ahold of a front bumper like that


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

venom600 said:


> Stunning. Too bad it's likely to be FWD.


 I hope this is not the case. As soon as my dealer is able to order them I will have a deposit on one. I have already spoken to them about this as well. hopefully vwoa is reading these threads about the r. DO NOT MAKE IT FWD, MAKE IT AWD. I really dont even care what motor will be in there. 2.0t, 2.5t, 3.6 hell I would even love a diesel in it but AWD is a must. no AWD no care.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

UnitedGTI. said:


> I hope this is not the case. As soon as my dealer is able to order them I will have a deposit on one. I have already spoken to them about this as well. hopefully vwoa is reading these threads about the r. DO NOT MAKE IT FWD, MAKE IT AWD. I really dont even care what motor will be in there. 2.0t, 2.5t, 3.6 hell I would even love a diesel in it but AWD is a must. no AWD no care.


 ^THIS . 2.5T, AWD, sold. I'll trade the .:R in a heartbeat.


----------



## ilmattius (Jun 25, 2012)

I scour the internetz for new information... I FIND NOTHING. Boo... where's my R?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The convertible is supposed to be coming in November but nothing on the Beetle R.
At best, you would be looking at some time next year and that would still need current
comments from VW that it is in their plans for the future which has not been the case
to date. Then, even if it does get the go-ahead, no one knows if VW is leaning toward
AWD or not. I think we have a better chance of getting the Scirocco before a Beetle R
and that, at best, would be mid to late 2013 or 2014 if it comes at all.


----------

